# Commander 120 Trolling Motor Setup V2.0



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I got bored sitting in the house with the crappy weather so I decided to redo my trolling motor setup. Original setup here... trolling motor install The original setup worked but I wasnt happy with the steering with it mounted on the side and how far the motor sat down in the water with the 30" shaft. I also didnt like the fact that I couldnt transport the kayak with the trolling attached which led to me only using it a few times. This is what I ended up with...
























I cut the shaft in half and mounted the controls up next to me. The swivel for the controller is a caster wheel with wheel cut off. The rest of the the steering linkage is simple pvc pipe and fittings. 

The bottom of the motor now only sticks about 2 inches below the bottom of the kayak. The motor can still be flipped up for transport without removing or disconnecting anything. 

I still need to extend the wires. Bought 4 prong trailer plugs for the 4 wires for easy disconnect when removing the setup.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That...is...AWESOME!!! Unreal, dude. Gotta be one of the best and most creative yak mods I've ever seen.
I can't wait to see how you like it in the water.
Hats off, man.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

With no wind I clocked the kayak at 4-5 mph on the gps on my phone. With the weather it might be spring before I get a chance to actually test it out.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ive been wanting to mount a motor, I like this setup, but Im thinking of some sort of footpedals to control steering. I'm still going to need the speed controls up close like you have. But I do like the setup


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

ezbite said:


> Ive been wanting to mount a motor, I like this setup, but Im thinking of some sort of footpedals to control steering. I'm still going to need the speed controls up close like you have. But I do like the setup


If you use the lower seat the cable setup for a rudder would probably work. The kayaks already setup for it. I only use the captain perch so it wouldnt work for me.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

RustyGoat said:


> If you use the lower seat the cable setup for a rudder would probably work. The kayaks already setup for it. I only use the captain perch so it wouldnt work for me.


Whats the lower seat.lol. Really, that things lost in the garage somewhere. Never seen water. Captn perch is where it's at


----------

